# Post Brexit income



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It maybe that after the transition period UK nationals will be treated in the same way as Non EU nationals are now treated.

That would mean having to prove an annual income of around 27,000 euros for a single person and 30,000 for a couple. 

As an EU national those amounts are around 6,000 euros for an single person, 9,000 for a couple. Significantly different ! In such cases those who do not have sufficient income may need to resort to proving sufficient savings or wealth. 

One such proof could be that they own a property in Spain, which has those amounts of equity.

A couple include established common law and same sex couples, as it does now for Non EU applicants.

Applicant will probably need to produce a very recent Nota Simple, that is a certificate from the property registry office, to prove there either no debts registered against the property of after debts, there is sufficient equity.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Juan C said:


> It maybe that after the transition period UK nationals will be treated in the same way as Non EU nationals are now treated.
> 
> That would mean having to prove an annual income of around 27,000 euros for a single person and 30,000 for a couple.
> 
> ...


Are you asking a question? Stating a fact? or just speculating about something that no one knows yet? 
There seems to be quite a few posts on this, and other forums, speculating that after the transitional period potential British immigrants will be priced out of Spain.

I haven't yet seen any evidence of Spain's intention to make it more difficult for British immigrants to buy property and spend their money in Spain.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

€30k is to get a visa. EU nationals don't require a visa. The question becomes will British citizens require one.

I seriously doubt they'd accept home equity. The money is supposed to be liquid and represents money you can live on.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

NickZ said:


> €30k is to get a visa. EU nationals don't require a visa. The question becomes will British citizens require one.
> 
> I seriously doubt they'd accept home equity. The money is supposed to be liquid and represents money you can live on.


I don't know whether it will or won't be accepted, but I could see the logic in it being accepted as someone who has a property to live in and no mortgage or rent to pay would not need as large an income to live on.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Trotter. 

I started the thread to avoid confusion in another thread. 

It is based on the application of the law as it pertains now to non EU nationals. 

That was why I thought I was being careful to avoid misunderstandings by saying, "It* maybe* that after the transition period UK nationals will be treated in the same way as Non EU nationals are now treated."


Of course there is a possibility UK nationals will be given especial status, but I would not bet on it.


PS From personal experience I can say: Assets have always been accepted as proof of savings, where applicants do not have, or are unable to prove, sufficient income, both for EU and Non EU nationals


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I seriously doubt they'd accept home equity. The money is supposed to be liquid and represents money you can live on.


Home equity can be converted into liquid funds to live on within the legal framework in Spain as it can in many countries, so I can't see why they should exclude equity from the requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> €30k is to get a visa. EU nationals don't require a visa. The question becomes will British citizens require one.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt they'd accept home equity. The money is supposed to be liquid and represents money you can live on.


British citizens WILL require one. Only those registered before the end of the transition period won't. It's pretty obvious since TIEs will be issued to those who register during the transition period. Only visa holders get TIEs.

For a non-lucrative / retirement visa the income requirement is 400% IPREM for the first applicant. IPREM currently (2020) stands at 587.84€ per month, or 6454.03€ per year. 

4 x 6454.03 = 25,816.12

Subsequent applicants in the same family have to have 'the required percentage' the specifics of which aren't stated anywhere, but are usually understood to be 100% IPREM. 

Therefore a couple would need a combined annual income of 32,270.15


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

A Chinese person cannot buy a small flat in England and then use it to ask for residency. Neither can an American or Russian. After the transition period this will be the case for a Spanish person. So is it likely that an English person will be granted a TIE on the basis they own a holiday flat in Benidorm?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

kaipa said:


> A Chinese person cannot buy a small flat in England and then use it to ask for residency. Neither can an American or Russian. After the transition period this will be the case for a Spanish person. So is it likely that an English person will be granted a TIE on the basis they own a holiday flat in Benidorm?


With respect, this is not a question about UK but Spain. 

Under the regulations it has always been allowed for all applicants, including non EU nationals, so Chinese, American, Russian etc to do so. 

If when UK nationals are no longer EU nationals, they are treated as Non EU nationals are treated now, then that will not be a problem.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry I'm just trying to highlight the reciprocity which the spanish government and the EU has always insisted on. That being that you don' t receive UK residency based on the ownership of a property if you are a non- EU national so I cant see how a British national, after Brexit, can expect to receive a TIE on the basis of owning a Spanish property


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

At the moment property ownership can be used as a qualifying factor in residency but that is under the law of EU membership
Once the UK leaves then non EU immigration laws will apply


----------



## paulhe (Jan 2, 2018)

The only reference I have at the moment is what the requirements are for Australians (who are non- EU dual citizens). Of course there are no regulations for UK citizens as they (currently are EU citizens). the visa types and corresponding regulations speak of annual income for non - lucrative visas as mentioned above that equates to roughly 31/32000 Euros for a couple - I referred to the precise amount currently required for Australians in my earlier post above. Annual income cannot be a property with or without a mortgage unless presumably it is used as security for an income arrangement to cover the remaining equity in the property. Presumably the Spanish authorities would accept that formal document specifying the annual income to be derived.

The only visa to refer to property is the long term visa 'RESIDENCE WITH PROPERTY PURCHASE' 

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embaja...SIDENCE VISA WITH PROPERTY PURCHASE Final.pdf

Paul


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

kaipa said:


> At the moment property ownership can be used as a qualifying factor in residency but that is under the law of EU membership


Absent other determinators where you have your primary or sole residence can dictate where you are deemed resident.

If you retain a property in UK then to claim that as your primary residence it has to be permanently available for your occupancy so can't be rented out.


----------



## ShoulIStayOrShouldIGo (Oct 22, 2019)

Juan C said:


> That would mean having to prove an annual income of around 27,000 euros for a single person and 30,000 for a couple.


Hell :jaw:

I'd better get married to my dad.

Is that legal these days?


----------

